# What exactly causes green dust algae



## nicpapa (3 Aug 2015)

I had this algae for a months and i didnt untestand how it leave the tank. 
Some friends have this algae and cannot remove it . 

In my tank i follow what ever i found in the internet . 
Blackout
Leave it for 2-3 weeks
Clean the glass with oxygene and po4
Lower the ferts
Rerular water changes

I change alot in the tank , and i miss what was the cure.  
-Lower the light, from 216watt to 96 watt in 180 liters. 
-Add 5 bushy nose pleco
-Add a co2 reactor , cerge reactor. 
The ferts is the same , i follow estimate index


----------



## id_joker (4 Aug 2015)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...thod-controlled-imbalances-discussion-22.html


----------



## id_joker (4 Aug 2015)

....scroll down the page

There is a lot of confusion about this algae. The EI method suggests that you should wait out the lifecycle of this algae until it dies (about 3 weeks).
However, a friend of mine waited for 6 months, the picture is from his tank.
I tested the water and I discovered a complex imbalance related to (1) Ca: Mg, too much Ca and (2) NO3O4, too much PO4. Three days later after we worked out and corrected these imbalances the problem was solved.
PROTOCOL: 
1. Use the KNO3 generic protocol plus: 
2. Clean the glasses every day until GDA doesn’t appears anymore.
3. In future, you should use a Ca:Mg ratio of 1:4.
4. If you add PO4, read the fertilizing chapter about PO4.
5. Read the water quality chapter about excess of PO4 and Ca in tap water.


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Aug 2015)

I add too much PO4 all the time and never get GDA.
I never use Ca:Mg ratio of 1:4 and never get GDA.
I have excess Ca in the water all the time and never get GDA.

Cheers,


----------



## ian_m (5 Aug 2015)

I have accidentally add 80ppm PO4 (and 300ppm, NO3) due to a pump failure and didn't get GDA.
I have 22' hard water and don't get GDA.


----------



## Jack12 (5 Aug 2015)

I have hard water/high nitrate on tap (London) and was dosing EI.
Extra pumps for water circulation and lots of CO2 (external reactor), light green/yellow colour drop checker positioned at the bottom of the tank, clean filter etc.
Tried high; medium to low lighting - all 3 conditions resulted in a constant dirty water with green dust algae, crippled plant growth. 80% weekly water changes.
I switched to using RO water, 50% weekly water changes, ditched EI and start using Tropica Specialised fert = problem solved.
Plant growth is stunning, water is clean even at weeks' end. I wish I knew the effects of EI and hard water/high nitrate.


----------



## nicpapa (5 Aug 2015)

ceg4048 said:


> I add too much PO4 all the time and never get GDA.
> I never use Ca:Mg ratio of 1:4 and never get GDA.
> I have excess Ca in the water all the time and never get GDA
> Cheers,



Me too , i dont measure the ca and mg have in the water. 
I use ro water with litle tap water, to take a kh 3 and gh 4-5. 
I use fleet enema for po4 , and have 5mg/lt
Gda Its not from ca mg ratio and po4. 




ian_m said:


> I have accidentally add 80ppm PO4 (and 300ppm, NO3) due to a pump failure and didn't get GDA.
> I have 22' hard water and don't get GDA.





Jack12 said:


> I have hard water/high nitrate on tap (London) and was dosing EI.
> Extra pumps for water circulation and lots of CO2 (external reactor), light green/yellow colour drop checker positioned at the bottom of the tank, clean filter etc.
> Tried high; medium to low lighting - all 3 conditions resulted in a constant dirty water with green dust algae, crippled plant growth. 80% weekly water changes.
> I switched to using RO water, 50% weekly water changes, ditched EI and start using Tropica Specialised fert = problem solved.
> Plant growth is stunning, water is clean even at weeks' end. I wish I knew the effects of EI and hard water/high nitrate.



Here i have a tank with platy fish and keep them in tap water. 
Tap water here is hard very hard, i have 24gh and 22kh. 
I use estimate index in this tank with co2 ,and never had a problem with gda. 

I think the reason is too much  light... 
The ansictrus make a good job, this i read it from Tom barr post. 
I use cheap osram lights t5 in all my tanks , what are you using?


----------



## ian_m (6 Aug 2015)

Wow 96W over 180l is still quite high that's nearly 2W per Gal. No wonder you are suffering algae.

So unless CO2 and fertz are spot on plants will suffer leaching organics into the water along with nutrient will form fantastic algae food. This is the issue not water hardness, not water nutrient content, not fertilizer source, not cleaning regime....you are vaporizing your plants with too much light.


----------

